# oh my gosh!



## pirate_girl

This just had me cracking up like crazy..
I hope pics such as these don't break any rules.
I find humor in the shocking and twisted usually.
It keeps me sane. lol


----------



## bczoom

Now that there's funny, I don't care who you are.  
Love the look (smirk) on the guys face.


----------



## thcri RIP

That is a good one.      Rep points on the way for that one.  Now I just got to me one of them shirts.


murph


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm going to assume this is something for you old timers.

I had to google Linda Lovelace to figure that out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

Oh crap.  I think that Hillary pic will become PB's new avatar...   DON'T DO IT PB!!! Your existing one is more then enough.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> I'm going to assume this is something for you old timers.
> 
> I had to google Linda Lovelace to figure that out.




I just remember the name from about 4 years ago when she died.  According to the article I just read she made her big hit movie back in 72 which to this date have never seen.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Crap, where's working woman?  We found her long lost sister!


----------



## humor_me

pirate_girl said:


> I find humor in the shocking and twisted usually.
> It keeps me sane. lol


 
P_G, you'll fit right in!


----------



## pirate_girl

A man goes into a restaurant, sits down at a table and, when the comely waitress asks for his order, says, “I want a quickie”.

She slaps his face and says, “Now would you please give me your order?”

Again, he says, “I want a quickie”.

She slaps him again and says, “I’ll give you one last chance - what do you want?”

Someone from the next table leans over and says quietly to the man, “I think it’s pronounced quiche.”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> Oh crap.  I think that Hillary pic will become PB's new avatar...   DON'T DO IT PB!!! Your existing one is more then enough.


 Seems she knows him !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Albert Einstein's birthday was March 14. He would now be 127. Few people remember that the Nobel Prize winner married his cousin, Elsa Lowenthal, after his first marriage dissolved in 1919.

He stated that he was attracted to Elsa because she was well endowed. He postulated that if you are attracted to women with large breasts, the attraction is stronger if there is a DNA connection.

This came to be known as Einstein's Theory of Relative Titty.

(Oh, be quiet. I didn't write this) haha


----------



## pirate_girl

GUTS - is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: “Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?” 

BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt and having the balls to say: “You’re next.” 

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome since both ultimately result in death”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Snowcat Operations

Never seen it.  Linda Lovelace was the star in Deep Throat. http://imdb.com/title/tt0418753/trailers-screenplay-E23070-314

Now thats a funny shirt!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

New Liver for Linda Lovelace
Print
Save
Share
REUTERS
Published: March 7, 1987
LEAD: Linda Lovelace, who starred in the 1972 X-rated movie ''Deep Throat'' and then went on to campaign against pornography, underwent a liver transplant today, a hospital spokeswoman said. The operation at Pittsburgh's Presbyterian University Hospital began late Thursday night and lasted almost 14 hours.

Linda Lovelace, who starred in the 1972 X-rated movie ''Deep Throat'' and then went on to campaign against pornography, underwent a liver transplant today, a hospital spokeswoman said. The operation at Pittsburgh's Presbyterian University Hospital began late Thursday night and lasted almost 14 hours. Ms. Lovelace, registered as Linda Marchiano, her real name, was listed in critical condition, which is normal for such surgery.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Seems she knows him !!!


 
Them be fightin pics!  I got your number! :tonguewit


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/spiders_on_drugs.htm

Now this is just too much!
The commentary is hilarious!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Can you imagine???
Holy Cow!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## cj7

thanks for the funnies PG


----------



## pirate_girl

my pleasure Cj..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

That obnoxious weiner dog sh!tting in someone's garden is Hilarious!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> That obnoxious weiner dog sh!tting in someone's garden is Hilarious!


huh?
you mean the last one I added?
Looks to me like the dachshund is just sniffing around.
Anywhoo..
Here are a few more additions.





?? can you believe there was a time such as this?
A doctor promoting cigarettes?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

this is sort of amazing


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

more stuff


----------



## pirate_girl

hehe


----------



## pirate_girl

Some things just happen for a reason..


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

:StickOutT


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## dsgsr

PG, you;re one of a kind.


David


----------



## pirate_girl

dsgsr said:


> PG, you;re one of a kind.
> 
> 
> David


Yep, that's what they tell me!! lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

haha


----------



## Durwood RIP

Thanks Pg...some of the funniest stuff i have seen in a long time.  lol

Dur


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## dsgsr

Thanks PG, reminds me of a day in my past 


David


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

ishh!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Big Dog

Wow, I ALMOST feel bad for him .................... NOT!


----------



## cowgirl

*WEATHER ALERT*!!!

*When you see this on the way to work you might as well turn around and go back home, because it is not going to be a good day! *








*
**ABSOLUTELY  FANTASTIC, ALMOST BEYOND BELIEF*


----------



## cowgirl




----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Wow!!!!!!!! ALL of these have been GREAT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rback33

*
HE'S  BACK--THE OWNER OF CASA D'IC  E RESTRAUN T-- GOD BLESS  HIM *
*
Casa  D'Ice Restaurant
(Just 10 miles southeast of Pittsburgh in North  Versailles, PA ).

The  owner changes the signs when he gets  another idea... 
Or just wants to  make a [political]  statement and WOW!*


----------



## rback33

And some more...


----------



## rback33

More yet...


----------



## rback33

Last ones...


----------



## ncroamer65

PG love the humor and "right up my ally". A LADY after my own heart.


----------



## Cowboyjg

.....

*THANK YOU.... *


----------



## rback33

LMAO The website is funny reading too.


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ddrane2115

these are great.  the signs are so on target, the treehouse I want and the hole in the water...................hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm  can we toss some politicians in there too


----------



## pirate_girl

Now it all makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*You've all got dirty minds, dontcha?*


----------



## fogtender

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/spiders_on_drugs.htm


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/spiders_on_drugs.htm


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

redneck airconditioned car...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Cowboyjg

Capitalism at it's finest.....Make it and they will buy....

then again you have to know your market conditions.....He's obviously no Warren Buffet....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

ohhhhhhhhhh my!!!
This made my skin crawl.... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## lightning123

PG - you are so funny!  Love this thread.  I laughed all day - ha ha ha


----------



## pirate_girl

lightning123 said:


> PG - you are so funny! Love this thread. I laughed all day - ha ha ha


 
Thanks Lightning.. I'm glad you like it.
It makes me happy to know I can put a smile on your face.


----------



## pirate_girl

brave bird, huh?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

gruesome but funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

My thought, exactly...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

hehe..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..




How's that one Nixon? lol


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

*That's the Space Needle in the background, right??*


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that one Nixon? lol


   
Thank You !


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## Bobcat

Nooooo!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## working woman




----------



## working woman

Bumper sticker spotted on a Silverado pickup truck on loop 610 in Houston,



Texas, on Oct 30, 2007 
















*"**I WISH HILLARY* *HAD MARRIED OJ**"*


----------



## working woman

Application for Permission to Date My Daughter
_NOTE: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless accompanied by a complete financial statement, j__ob history, lineage, and current medical report from your doctor_
NAME_____________________________________DATE OF BIRTH_____________
HEIGHT___________ WEIGHT____________ IQ__________ GPA_____________ 
SOCIAL SECURITY #_________________ DRIVERS LICENSE #________________
BOY SCOUT RANK AND BADGES__________________________________________
HOME ADDRESS_______________________ CITY/STATE___________ ZIP______ 
Do you have parents? ___Yes ___No
Is one male and the other female? ___Yes ___No
If No, explain: _____________________________________________________________
Number of years they have been married ______________________________
If less than your age, explain

*ACCESSORIES SECTION\*
]A. Do you own or have access to a van? __Yes __No
]B. A truck with oversized tires? __Yes __No
C. A waterbed? __Yes __No 
[D. A pickup with a mattress in the back? __Yes __No
']E. A tattoo? __Yes __No
F. Do you have an earring, nose ring, __Yes __No
'] pierced tongue, pierced cheek or a belly button ring?*]*
*(IF YOU ANSWERED 'YES' TO ANY OF THE ABOVE, DISCONTINUE APPLICATION AND LEAVE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY.) *


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I had an Brother in Law that always pulled pranks on me.  One day the door bell rings and I asked who it was.  "Jehova witness".  It sounded just like my brother in law so I yelled to my then wife and said, "Honey grab the shotgun its those damned Jehova witnesses"!  When I opened the door there stood two young men staring at me with eyes wide open!  After apologizing they left without giving me any of those comic books they hand out.  I never did see another Jehova witness again after that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

.. poor dog!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??????????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Silly dang dog!!! lol


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, when were you at SnoOps house? You must have been there 'cause that's definitely him!




pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## American Woman

_Oh my gosh!  _


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??????????


 

Here is a guy that is crying out for a big "L" for Loser on his forehead...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## urednecku

Darn PG, where do you get the time to fine all this stuff? & its all good!


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Darn PG, where do you get the time to fine all this stuff? & its all good!


Most of it I've had stored in my documents for eons.
When I am sitting here having coffee in the mornings, or hanging out online at night.. I know where to look.
I get a lot of it from friends as well.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


>




Was his Name Dr. Harry Butz or was it Dr. Seymour Butts??


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Was his Name Dr. Harry Butz or was it Dr. Seymour Butts??


It figures that in doctor Butz 's Proctology office all the asses are *men *


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## urednecku




----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> It figures that in doctor Butz 's Proctology office all the asses are *men *


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> It figures that in doctor Butz 's Proctology office all the asses are *men *




I thinks you got it all wrong, you see the men left the women go in first.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

ART?????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## California

Intercity bus station, Cuenca (a principal city), Ecuador.


----------



## sports850

Some local humour for you ...






And some old standby's .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is my avatar on a nursing forum ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Danny, do you have any of these for your pussies??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


>



So, why the picture to paint the obvious?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## urednecku

Ive always liked Beetle...


----------



## NRAfemale

pirate_girl said:


> This is my avatar on a nursing forum ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bwahahaha!!
Thanks Doggie.. I am a total ditz sometimes!! lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ummmmm would you call this statue-TORY rape?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> This is my avatar on a nursing forum ..


 


SCREAM...................can you hear me now!


----------



## American Woman

I got dizzy before the dog did


----------



## Trakternut

Saw that one with the moose and buffalo statue before. After the moose left, the ground was bloody behind the statue, which was actually moved, somewhat.
Bet that moose's love life was severely inhibited for awhile.  OUCHQ


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

That's good...the panic on that cat's face looks like he's really thinking that.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I got dizzy before the dog did




Yeah and what is the red thing on the end of the dog's tail?  You only see it for a split second.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yeah and what is the red thing on the end of the dog's tail? You only see it for a split second.


You've got a good eye Murph.. I had to go back and look at it myself..


----------



## American Woman

Oh   I'm going to throw up 
I don't care what's on the end of his tail!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Oh I'm going to throw up
> I don't care what's on the end of his tail!


haha, I know Cory.. it made me dizzy the first time I looked at it..


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You've got a good eye Murph.. I had to go back and look at it myself..




Yeah and I can pick out a good women anyday too


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yeah and I can pick out a good women anyday too


 

Oh yeah??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

Now this one made me laugh out loud 


pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


>


 

funny, cool and watch your step, all in one, you are super woman


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> funny, cool and watch your step, all in one, you are *super woman*


 
I am???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*OH MY GOSH!!* 
*Bad attempt at correcting webcam pics with a new program!!*
*   *
*






*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PG, I'm sure you'd have no trouble recruiting live photographers from here. If you ask nicely they'd be beating down your door.......LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> PG, I'm sure you'd have no trouble recruiting live photographers from here. If you ask nicely they'd be beating down your door.......LOL


ha! ya think?
I was so ticked trying to correct that ONE photo, then gave up..
 don't know what the deal is with my cam.
At times they are crystal clear.
Must be the lighting, or time to actually buy a digital.


----------



## Hutchman

Well, keep taking pics and posting them here. We'll be glad to critique them for you.  Hutch


----------



## Doc

Good stuff.  I'm confused by the black box attached to the rear of the van / toaster ...what's the little planter box on there for?

Loralei, get you a digital camera.  They've come way down in price.  For posting on the internet you want smaller low resolution pics, so any ole cheapie will do.


----------



## Doc

Okay, on the van, I guess that box is supposed to be the handle you push down to toast the bread.   

Loralei,
I used photshop to add to the contrast on your pic.  
Here is what I got:


----------



## Cowboyjg

She looks a little sun burnt...


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboyjg said:


> She looks a little sun burnt...




She looks a little devious to me and am wondering what she is up to.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Okay, on the van, I guess that box is supposed to be the handle you push down to toast the bread.
> 
> Loralei,
> I used photshop to add to the contrast on your pic.
> Here is what I got:


Good Grief Greg hahaha!
Yeah, I do look like I got a sunburn, but thanks for messing with me.
Oh.. I mean the pic....


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> She looks a little devious to me and am wondering what she is up to.


C'mere and say that buster...
Thwaaaaaaack!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> C'mere and say that buster...
> Thwaaaaaaack!!




Sounds like you already Thwaaacked me


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Sounds like you already Thwaaacked me


 
uh huh.. did it hurt?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> uh huh.. did it hurt?




I am too nice of a guy for you to hit me hard enough to make it hurt


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I am too nice of a guy for you to hit me hard enough to make it hurt


 I think I know that..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

ok, first I gotta say........"that's sick ".......but funny


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> ok, first I gotta say........"that's sick ".......but funny


I know it's sick, that's why I posted it.
Now you're understanding me Cory.. lol
It's my little message concerning the problem of pedophiles at the pulpit.


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> I know it's sick, that's why I posted it.
> Now you're understanding me Cory.. lol
> It's my little message concerning the problem of pedophiles at the pulpit.


 

Yea, it's sick. NOT right. 
Reminds me of the question, 'what's the difference betweed a priest and pimples?'


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Yea, it's sick. NOT right.
> Reminds me of the question, 'what's the difference betweed a priest and pimples?'


 
Exactly..
Ok.. I feel guilty posting that now since the Holy Father is on American soil.
Or not, whatever...
He knows all about _the problem_, and I hope he has the papal balls to address it during his visit.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


>


I thought Monica was the liablity for opening "her" mouth?


----------



## pirate_girl

Oldie, but a goodie..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

yeah... I know.. kinda sick in a funny sorta way..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## urednecku

DAMN, PG, is that Obama's? 
Glad I did not have a mouth full of food/drink, I would a spewed it all over my computer screen!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

I'm sure there's some sort of really weird story that goes with that last video (the truck, hearse and person riding on top).


----------



## urednecku

*



*


----------



## Trakternut

Gotta be about the first time that Redneck was speechless!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Gotta be about the first time that Redneck was speechless!


 
I was waiting to see who it was.  I figured it's like a good fart, the first one to speak.....................


----------



## Trakternut

....is the first one who smelt it!


----------



## Trakternut

You're such a smartass, Redneck!


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who the hell is that Redneck? how much did that set ya back?


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> You're such a smartass, Redneck!


 

I resemble that remark, and.. Thanks! I take that as a compliment. 






American Woman said:


> Who the hell is that Redneck? how much did that set ya back?


 
I don't know who that is, it's something I found on _your_ computer.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> ....is the first one who smelt it!


...


..... delt it!


----------



## Trakternut

OOOOOH! Bad ol' puddy tat put stuff on AW's tumpewtuh!   We gonna see wh'hoppin's next!


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> I resemble that remark, and.. Thanks! I take that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who that is, it's something I found on _your_ computer.


It must'a been your girlfriend's computer! I would know about a set of hairy balls in my reveiw mirror


----------



## Trakternut

Uhhh, AW, hairy balls are roundish, what you see is the squarish fuzzy dice!


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> It must'a been your girlfriend's computer! I would know about a set of hairy balls in my reveiw mirror


 

Yea, her blond roots are showing. Don't know tha diff. 'twixt her 'puter & her review mirror


(That explains some of the tickets.)


----------



## American Woman

I would reconize those balls anywhere......*and I have never had relations with those balls!*


----------



## Trakternut

.....yet!


----------



## pirate_girl

what the heck are you guys talking about?
all I see is a red x lol


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> .....yet!


Oh....I'd know if I wanted those


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> *I would reconize those balls anywhere......and I have never had relations with those balls!*


 

OK, WHOSE BALLS ARE THEY??



Trakternut said:


> .....yet!


 

YEA,  she already reconizes them, so I guess it wasn't going to be long, huh.


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> what the heck are you guys talking about?
> all I see is a red x lol


 
They are showing in post 268 & 273, At least they are here.


----------



## American Woman

> YEA, she already reconizes them, so I guess it wasn't going to be long, huh.


I have better taste than that....I got you to prove that  "Redneck"


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> I have better taste than that....I got you to prove that "Redneck"


 

That's better.
I THOUGHT you had better taste than that, but your "blond roots" had you saying you reconized a fag's balls.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> That's better.
> I THOUGHT you had better taste than that, but your "blond roots" had you saying you reconized a fag's balls.


The only balls I reconize are yours and yours aren't fag balls


----------



## pirate_girl

Man I wish I had some balls to recognize..

eeeek.. did I just say that?


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Man I wish I had some balls to recognize..
> 
> eeeek.. did I just say that?


 
Yes, you did.


----------



## American Woman

Now can you see it?


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope!! see? I took a screen shot..


----------



## American Woman

Now?


----------



## urednecku

PG, I'll try another way to show you. Any body else having trouble seeing the 'suprise'?


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> PG, I'll try another way to show you. Any body else having trouble seeing the 'suprise'?


 
Ohhhhhhhhh I can see it now!!
hahaha!!!
Too funny!!!

Knowing men, I bet he didn't know what to do.... LOL!!!!


----------



## urednecku

PG, I understand you know some-body this happened to.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> PG, I understand you know some-body this happened to.


thwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!
No I haven't!! lol
Can you imagine the scenario?
A guy is getting blown, then sees balls in the mirror?
What to do....
Geez I am being naughty..
Shut up Lollie!
lol


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh I can see it now!!
> hahaha!!!
> Too funny!!!
> 
> Knowing men, I bet he didn't know what to do.... LOL!!!!


I  would love to be a fly on the wall! I'm guessing if it's too far there's not much he can do


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

that's really going to help, isn't it?


----------



## pirate_girl

Prom night in the ghetto...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## urednecku

CAmel Toad


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Is it just me, or does looking at this make your scalp itch?
In fact, it made me creep out LOL!!!


----------



## urednecku

*COOL!!!*


----------



## American Woman

Man I gotta go wash my hands! That gives me the creeps


----------



## Cowboyjg

Even fake, that's some nasty A** S****.


Is that anything like Whack-a-Mole?


----------



## American Woman

Cowboyjg said:


> Even fake, that's some nasty A** S****.
> 
> 
> Is that anything like Whack-a-Mole?


I have to scroll real fast past it so I don't see it. Just reading your post about it brought back memories and gave me the creep all over again....


----------



## Big Dog

.............


----------



## pirate_girl

haha Doggie!! good ones!!

I knew the fingers thingy would creep some out.. hehe
Every time I look at it, I ITCH lol


----------



## urednecku

*How can you tell this table is being sold by a man? *

*And don't cheat either!! It's not hard to tell!!*





*



*

*This table was for sale on eBay. How can you tell it is being sold by a man? *

*Can you solve this little riddle? First look and guess. *

*You will find the answer below, but don't cheat! *

*Know the answer? *

*If not, scroll down now.....*


----------



## pirate_girl

If the red x wasn't there, I'd be able to comment lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohhhhh I see it now lol
What a doofus!!


----------



## urednecku

*OK, Look in the mirror. *

*Remember, if you are posting a picture on the world-wide web, *

*WEAR CLOTHES when taking the picture. *
*AND IT WAS POSTED ON eBay!!!*


----------



## urednecku

Surprise Balloons


----------



## pirate_girl

LOLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## urednecku

Why older should not sunbathe nude...


----------



## urednecku

border patrol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha!!
That's too funny!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ whoever made that cartoon screwed up.
A few spelling errors I see lol


----------



## urednecku

*" HOW TO BE A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER "*



RULE # 1 Be aware of what's in the background.

*RULE # 1 Be aware of what's in the background.*


*RULE # 2 Be aware of what's in the background.*
**


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

all of them are funny but the background in the pictures was FUNNY!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rback33

OK. So I think you only see pictures of minivans with AC's in the back window on the net. I was wrong. Sorry for the quality, but I took this with my camera phone in the dark the other night at the rodeo.....


----------



## American Woman

Figures....Rodeo and rednecks= airconditioner in the back of a mini van


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## urednecku

..


----------



## urednecku

crack on I 75


----------



## American Woman




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

OOOOPs


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------

